# Supplements for pregnant does



## nawma (Feb 8, 2013)

I've read several places here on the forum about good supplements for pregnant does but now I can't remember where they were. Would like some advice on supplementing my does that have been less than successful with their first two litters.

I am free feeding them with 15% pellets and giving them veggie treats each evening. I read about oatmeal as a supplement but don't know how to do it. Also read somewhere about powdered milk once they kindle.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

*A good supplement is Calf Manna, a couple tablespoons on top of their pellets. You can also give a couple tablespoons of BOSS, my does love them. Also a bit of alfalfa hay is good for them.*


----------



## nawma (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks white mountain. I'm assuming I can buy calf manna at the feed store. Don't know what Boss is but will check it out.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> Thanks white mountain. I'm assuming I can buy calf manna at the feed store. Don't know what Boss is but will check it out.


BOSS = Black Oil Sunflower Seeds


----------



## nawma (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you marlowmanor. I will check on that at feed store as well. Was just reading about it online and it appears to be good supplement for horses too so maybe hubby would be interested in it for his horses.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a good link of herbs, not all of them are for pregnant/nursing does!  So please make sure you read their uses very carefully.

http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/rabbitsandherbs.php

Good luck


----------



## nawma (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks greenbean. I'll check that out.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> Thanks white mountain. I'm assuming I can buy calf manna at the feed store. Don't know what Boss is but will check it out.


*
Yes the feed stores should have it. It's a "multi species supplement" and is a pellet sold in bags like regular rabbit food.*


----------



## nawma (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got home from feed store. Pregnant rabbits now have two tablespoons of calf manna on top of their pellets. Thanks white mountain.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

*Welcome. *


----------

